# Cattle guards for goats?



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Is this a silly idea (maybe we could dig the trench extra deep or something)?

Would like to install one at the entrance to the pasture so the dogs could still patrol freely, and the goats would stay outa the house/ yard/porch/ garage and off our cars!

Goats are dwarf, mid size and small standards (Oberhaslis)
Dogs are large to giant in size... (grt pyr is largest, small giant schnauzer is the smallest)...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it will work. Goats are nimble climbers, leapers, tightrope walkers, and smarter than we are.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't waste your money on a cattle guard for your goats unless you want to provide them with a new place to play. Go buy a gate. Ask me how I know,..,....


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

You wnt to use cattle guards for goats? have you seen this:









Depth perception is not an issue with them as it is with cattle who are, let's face it, not nearly as bright.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe you could instal one of those dog doors somewhere along the fence-line somehow...the kind that the dogs wear the automatic keys on their collar?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

CJBegins said:


> Don't waste your money on a cattle guard for your goats unless you want to provide them with a new place to play. Go buy a gate. Ask me how I know,..,....


Haha Ha , well just wondering, and this is what I love about this Forum, someone else has usually been There and Done that already...
(we have some old gates just ready to be used, just need to finish that dang goat pen)...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Maybe you could instal one of those dog doors somewhere along the fence-line somehow...the kind that the dogs wear the automatic keys on their collar?


Hmmm I did think about that.... thats a good idea (3 dogs though will need 3 keys and they can barely keep their rabies tags on their collars as it is...)...


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Replace the rings on their tags with thick S hooks. You'll never loose a tag again unless they loose their collar. I have to use a pair of pliers to change my dogs' tags. 

I have seen cattle guards works for big goats that have plenty of browse and entertainment in their side....truth be told I'm sure they could get past if they wanted to, but their field is overgrown with wild rosebushes and the guard is at the end of a driveway so they have no interest in the boring road or the dirt lot on the other side.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> I have seen cattle guards works for big goats that have plenty of browse and entertainment in their side....truth be told I'm sure they could get past if they wanted to, but their field is overgrown with wild rosebushes and the guard is at the end of a driveway so they have no interest in the boring road or the dirt lot on the other side.


Nah we are on the other side of that would be gate (sweet feed providers, a warm garage, the house, etc..) greedy little buggers (and friendly little souls, they Like Us!).... they have plenty of incentive to get past it- I think it would be a new toy....

Not entirely sure about the dog door idea (fence isnt up yet)...


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm, a goat moat comes to mind...


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I am a little disappointed with the cattle that cattle guards work so well on them. I've even heard that painted stripes on solid ground work for them. Makes me think of Looney Tunes kinda things. But regular old cattle guards won't work on a goat. They aren't vexed by the visual confusion.

Our LGD has a couple of "secret" low spots in the fence that she uses to freely roam about.


----------

